# slinghsot damage



## p4v_singh (Dec 21, 2009)

How much would an average band with steel balls being fired from it damage the human body, i was wondering as you may need to use your slingshot for slef defence and what is the best band for self defence but will not harm some that much


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Honestly, I cannot figure out what you are saying. Can you edit your post and correct the spelling and add punctuation? Both of those things are very important on a forum like this.

Thanks.


----------



## p4v_singh (Dec 21, 2009)

sorry bout that quite tired


----------



## christopher (Jan 8, 2010)

Self defence? I can't help but think of some middle eastern conflict imagery in my mind when I think slingshot and self defence.

A well placed shot to the skull could kill a man. A crack to the skull and some internal swelling and bleeding and it's all over.

Would I carry it for self defence? Not on your life. If I'm in a place where I feel my safety is compromised and for some insane reason I have to stay, minus a firearm, I think a knife, asp/club, or your bare hands is a far better option. Because when the conflict arises it's usually within one to two arms length with the aggressor. Lets say you have 10 meters between you and the aggressor. I don't you have enough time under pressure if they charge you to un-holster a slingshot, load it and fire.

Of coarse slingshots are great if you are the aggressor/agitator. A simple and effective short range weapon.


----------



## ARB (Dec 31, 2009)

I would not like to get hit in the head with a ball bearing shot from any store bought slingshot. However I doubt it would seriously hurt me unless I got it in the eye. In that case, being blinded in that eye would be virtually guaranteed.

A ball shot into the torso or limbs would hurt like **** but would not do any major damage. If the person was wearing heavy clothing they might barely feel it.


----------



## Chuff (Dec 25, 2009)

Hello p4v,
I wouldn`t dare fire my catapult at a person`s head. The risk of serious injury or death is too great, I wouldn`t advise you do either. If it was more than a bit of bullying or some drunken idiots, real life and death (although I`m unsure how this would come about other than WW3!) then I would. As would most people.


----------



## p4v_singh (Dec 21, 2009)

but what if this person had a knife and was running at you the only thing you have is a slingshot the steel balls loaded their one desiction left. his life or yours, some may call one of you selfish others a hero some may say on ncoent life lost but who this is your descision. 
its easy to say here but when your life is on the line people will do alot of things to save them selves but dont think about what can be done to stop any from being killed,
p4v_singh


----------



## TruckeeLocal (Dec 23, 2009)

A slingshot definitely has enough power to be used in a defensive role. Anything that can be used as weapon can be used for self defense/offense. A weapon does not have to be lethal to work. A slingshots role would be very limited. It is a distance weapon that is slow to operate. It would probably be better used to defend others than personal defense. I would think that a well placed shot at twenty yards might be enough to cause a knife wielding muggers retreat and this also might get you killed.

Shooting someone with a slingshot can be considered assault with a deadly weapon. In some places it could also be considered a concealed weapon as well. The situation better be self defense if your going to shoot someone.

I think your second question was if you could use less harmful ammo in this role as to not inflict as much damage. The purpose of self defense is to save the life of you or someone else. Your goal is to inflict as much damage as possible. Watering down an already under powered weapon is self defeating, unless your referring to shooting something like pepper balls.


----------



## p4v_singh (Dec 21, 2009)

TruckeeLocal said:


> A slingshot definitely has enough power to be used in a defensive role. Anything that can be used as weapon can be used for self defense/offense. A weapon does not have to be lethal to work. A slingshots role would be very limited. It is a distance weapon that is slow to operate. It would probably be better used to defend others than personal defense. I would think that a well placed shot a twenty yards might be enough to cause a knife wielding muggers retreat and this also might get you killed.
> 
> Shooting someone with a slingshot can be considered assault with a deadly weapon. In some places it could also be considered a concealed weapon as well. The situation better be self defense if your going to shoot someone.
> 
> I think your second question was if you could use less harmful ammo in this role as to not inflict as much damage. The purpose of self defense is to save the life of you or someone else. Your goal is to inflict as much damage as possible. Watering down an already under powered weapon is self defeating, unless your referring to shooting something like pepper balls.


i must say you mave put the slingshot down as a very weak wepon it is much more than this check out joergs youtube channel then you will see the slingshots true potential http://www.youtube.com/user/JoergSprave?blend=2&ob=1 and the second bit wasnt a qeution but something for thought its a very smaal life wee have dont waste yours or others


----------



## TruckeeLocal (Dec 23, 2009)

I never said that slingshots were week. A slingshot can easily kill a biped.

You asked about self defense and I was trying to give you a realistic answer. Compared to a handgun it is tremendously underpowered. So if your walking around with a slingshot thinking your ready for battle your gonna get yourself killed. You might as well throw rocks at a tank.


----------



## Sarge (Dec 18, 2009)

If you are in a situation where you firmly believe that your life is in danger, you use anything at your disposal to eliminate the threat. Not slow it down, not minimize it, but eliminate it. Hopefully none of you will ever be in that situation.


----------



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

whilst i do not condone the use of slingshots as weapons i do know a chap who put a would-be assailant on the floor with a shot to the knee cap.non lethal but efective.


----------



## Chuff (Dec 25, 2009)

Ouch! That`s going to hurt a little!


----------



## p4v_singh (Dec 21, 2009)

fish said:


> whilst i do not condone the use of slingshots as weapons i do know a chap who put a would-be assailant on the floor with a shot to the knee cap.non lethal but efective.


Was it with one of your slingshots? lol


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

I think a folding Apache throwing star built of steel, a homemade Roman dart(like the Easy-Stik Pro), or a simple thrown stone would be a better option at the given effective range. Not to say a slingshot isn't potentially lethal, and you do have the advantage of repeating fire, but if the assailant is coming at you with a knife, you really don't wan't that thing in your hand, unless you plan to parry with it or throw it in his face to confuse him. Slingshots are suited in the role of small game hunting tools, IMO. Not that they couldn't be utilized in that role if thats all you had. Likely more effective to use it to fool an assailant in a dark scenario by shooting bullets in opposite directions leading him(or more likely, them) away from you. If you are not inclined to run, this could give an advantage of surprise.

Joerg's tools are the exception to the rule, but you better be one big hombre to handle the bands he does, at least to do so with any accuracy. Luckily for the Isrealis he's not Palestinian!


----------



## Sarge (Dec 18, 2009)

[

LOL! Good one mr.joel!


----------



## Deimos (Dec 24, 2009)

I made a pointy end on one of mine.
If shooting fails, I can still stab.


----------



## p4v_singh (Dec 21, 2009)

Deimos said:


> I made a pointy end on one of mine.
> If shooting fails, I can still stab.


You think about evry situation very smart it dosnt looks very sharp from here but ill take your word for it would want to be on the other end of it


----------



## ARB (Dec 31, 2009)

Slingshots for self defence was discussed before on the Trumark forum, somebody had the idea of injecting Skunk oil into a hollow ball then glueing the injection hole. The idea being that the ball would explode the foul liquid on impact with someone's face. Apparently this would be unpleasant to say the least but would not cause any lasting damage. Some commercial slingshot pouches can handle balls of 1+ inch diameter, a ball that size could hold quite a lot of liquid!


----------



## p4v_singh (Dec 21, 2009)

barnett strike but he isn't a fan of big pouchsbarnett pouch are one of the larget ive seen and i think joerg wil alos tell you the same when he test the barnett stirke but he is nat a fan of big pouchs is there any place to buy these balls?


----------



## Inquisitive (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm sure the Fish Hunter could kill someone if you aimed for the temple at close range.
The Slingshots joerg uses could definetly kill , he easily destroyed a cocunut which is supposed to have similiar resistance to the human skull.
I honestly believe the Slingshot would make a good self defence weapon.


----------

